# Which personality types go with which?



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm curious: who are you married to? Can you see how your personality types hinder/help your relationship? 

I'm a moderated INFJ married to an INTJ. Many of my partner's scientific workmates are also strong INTJs and are unhappily single. I wonder if the fact that mine and my partner's near-match (just one letter off :laughing has anything to do with our long happiness and willingness to moderate our traits for each other. Your thoughts?


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes...as I mature I quit going for my 'shiney' opposites and have found ISTJ's are who GET me and I ENJOY the heck out of. 

Birds of a feather...:laughing:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know if there is a perfect type for your type, afterall one INFP you meet is different from the next (not extremely, but they won't all be exactly textbook).

I'd say to stick within your temperment anyway.


----------



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

I've dated a few INFPs. We hit it off really well in the beginning, but the magic seems to wear off really quick. I'm after xNTPs now, which are a lot more difficult to get with, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello I am looking for a good match for myself, I am uncertain what type of personality would suit me. I am an INFJ Female.


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Female INFJ said:


> Hello I am looking for a good match for myself, I am uncertain what type of personality would suit me. I am an INFJ Female.


An INFP - whatever gender of your choice. INTPs aren't bad, either. Both are introverted types, and will respect your need for privacy. Additionally, they are good to engage with in deep and meaningful conversation.


----------



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> Hello I am looking for a good match for myself, I am uncertain what type of personality would suit me. I am an INFJ Female.


 
Obviously, I think INTJ is my perfect match. We balance each other out; I move too fast, he tends to think things through more. I tend to be able to pick up on personalities and intuit human issues, while he doesn't really consider those things. Together, we cover the bases, mostly. 

But we do have to moderate plenty and seek middle ground. 

Who have you dated (even if it's just a guess) and how did that work?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I know an INFJ woman who is happily married to an INFP guy. Married 10-15 years (not sure) have a son who's about 12.
They're insanely happy.

Seems like INFJ's go with:

INTJ and INFP mostly.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

The ability to understand is a universal possibility not limited to one type or another. The best match up is any two people who can understand each other, and accept.

I think most folks are just more comfortable with the easy/safe route.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that you should switch the two outside letters of your personality.

So me (ENFP) would switch the E to I and the P to J and get an INFJ. And INFJs are attracted to me like moths to a flame (I hate to call them moths, but you know what I mean.) I like INFJs too, a lot.

It works for me.
:laughing:


----------



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

Grim said:


> The ability to understand is a universal possibility not limited to one type or another. The best match up is any two people who can understand each other, and accept.
> 
> I think most folks are just more comfortable with the easy/safe route.


 
I think probably so. 

Willingness to compromise might be the key. And to grow together when maturity (life) happens and you begin to migrate in some other direction, maybe?!


----------



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

cbelle said:


> I read somewhere that you should switch the two outside letters of your personality.
> 
> So me (ENFP) would switch the E to I and the P to J and get an INFJ. And INFJs are attracted to me like moths to a flame (I hate to call them moths, but you know what I mean.) I like INFJs too, a lot.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm. That's interesting. But good thing I didn't follow that advice. It's not always easy for us, even after many years, but we do try to meet as much in the middle as we can. In essentials unity, in everything else, love...like that! :dry:


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

TransparentMe said:


> Obviously, I think INTJ is my perfect match. We balance each other out; I move too fast, he tends to think things through more. I tend to be able to pick up on personalities and intuit human issues, while he doesn't really consider those things. Together, we cover the bases, mostly.
> 
> But we do have to moderate plenty and seek middle ground.
> 
> Who have you dated (even if it's just a guess) and how did that work?



Actually I never really looked into this personality type stuff before; I kind of resigned myself to being alone for the rest of my life...but this personality type stuff is increasing that hope again, that maybe there is a chance for me yet to find a partner...


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> I know an INFJ woman who is happily married to an INFP guy. Married 10-15 years (not sure) have a son who's about 12.
> They're insanely happy.
> 
> Seems like INFJ's go with:
> ...


Gratitude for the quote, it makes me feel better that I may too grow and prosper.


----------



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> Gratitude for the quote, it makes me feel better that I may too grow and prosper.


 
OF COURSE there's hope!

I was in my 30s when I got married, after dating unsuccessfully for years, trying to be somebody I wasn't.

Hang in there.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Transparent Me, you are correct:

OF COURSE there's hope!

I was in my 30s when I got married, after dating unsuccessfully for years, trying to be somebody I wasn't.

Hang in there.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

I am an INFJ with some depression issues; If it is not too much trouble, would you have an idea of how I cannot blame myself for this situation. Because at this point, I am telling myself that It is something that I am doing that is preventing me from finding the right person. 

Also I should note, I was reading about INFJ's considering themselves special to be "rare" there is another side to this. I don't consider rarity to be something special, because I want to belong, and fit in with others, but I have had to accept that I am different, and I don't like that feeling. Being different is not always a good thing. I would caution people to view all sides before puffing up their ego because they are "rare".


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm an INFP and I've dated an INFP (went okay, but ultimately didn't love him), a couple ISTPs (one I failed to connect with, one I formed an incredibly unhealthy, codependent relationship with and had to leave), and an ISFJ. 

My current (and hopefully last) boyfriend is an INTP, and we get along wonderfully. We try to understand and benefit from our differences rather than holding them against each other.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

TransparentMe said:


> I think probably so.
> 
> Willingness to compromise might be the key. And to grow together when maturity (life) happens and you begin to migrate in some other direction, maybe?!


My best friend of 9 years MBTI was the same for the last 3 letters. Was a very easy relationship. I look back at it and can't see that there was any growth/development. I do wonder if it would have been much different if he was a she and we had been a couple. But I think the results would have been the same.

I've been talking to my anima most every night for a year. There's been some conversations between us that probably would have killed some other friendship/relationships. But we stayed in touch, and I'm glad we did. The amount that I have learned and the level of self growth I've enjoyed is amazing.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

cbelle said:


> So me (ENFP) would switch the E to I and the P to J and get an INFJ. And INFJs are attracted to me like moths to a flame (I hate to call them moths, but you know what I mean.) I like INFJs too, a lot.
> 
> It works for me.
> :laughing:


I can confirm, I love girls like that, I also love all other kinds of girls


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Skylark x Wolf*



TransparentMe said:


> I'm curious: who are you married to? Can you see how your personality types hinder/help your relationship?
> 
> I'm a moderated INFJ married to an INTJ. Many of my partner's scientific workmates are also strong INTJs and are unhappily single. I wonder if the fact that mine and my partner's near-match (just one letter off :laughing has anything to do with our long happiness and willingness to moderate our traits for each other. Your thoughts?




The Perseus System has ENTJ as your best marriage match. This is the Perseus System and ignores Other people interfering. Your worst match is an ISTJ. 

In England it seems that the INFJ males have even worse troubles than the INTP. Females marry ISTJ by mistake and are frustrated.


----------



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

Perseus said:


> The Perseus System has ENTJ as your best marriage match. This is the Perseus System and ignores Other people interfering. Your worst match is an ISTJ.
> 
> In England it seems that the INFJ males have even worse troubles than the INTP. Females marry ISTJ by mistake and are frustrated.


 
Funny!

I'm guessing on my husband, based on the descriptions. I think I might need to have him take the test!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Perseus,

I've seen ENTJ and INFJ. In my experience with this match up INFJ responds like INTP, and even when you can spot the feeling... the edge of the J is blunted. I've suspected that the J of an INFJ is focused almost exclusively inward, which is why it is hard to spot... but I wonder if it's something about the interaction with ENTJ specifically that causes the change.

Have you seen this? What do you base ENTJ + INFJ off of?


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm familiar with three INFJs of varying maturity.. so far it's hard to see myself in a relationship with their type of people. 
The mature one would want to strangle me 3 days into the relationship, while the immature one would try to adopt my personality and adjusting to my tendencies and likings to the point it'll stunt their growth. Unhealthy either way.


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

cbelle said:


> I read somewhere that you should switch the two outside letters of your personality.
> 
> So me (ENFP) would switch the E to I and the P to J and get an INFJ. And INFJs are attracted to me like moths to a flame (I hate to call them moths, but you know what I mean.) I like INFJs too, a lot.
> 
> ...


 I'm extremely glad that works for you.
 However, for me an INFP the thought of switching the two outside identifiers is not a good ideal mate for me.. and this is why (for me): 
I happen to know you have to share an extrovert with everyone.. and even though they might want to be exclusively with me... I know I'm never going to be enough social interaction for them.. plus.. they are always going to want to go to every party... and stay until they are the last one there.. _ugh.. so not what I want to do_... so extroverts while very nice and entertaining... can also be so very draining on me given enough time. As far as the P vs. J issue... again.. hard on me.. Why? because as a P it's hard for me to meet the expectations of a J all the time. I'm a pretty punctual, consistent, plan-ful (yes, I know it's not a real word) P type... but I was married to an ISTJ for years and where he and I always clashed was in the P vs. J area. I wasn't tidy enough... I wasn't on time enough... I didn't plan enough... etc... However... even after saying all that... I find myself unbelievably attracted to INTJs... I'm very attracted to their self-confidence.. god help me... I'm DOOMED!


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Vanitas said:


> I'm familiar with three INFJs of varying maturity.. so far it's hard to see myself in a relationship with their type of people.
> The mature one would want to strangle me 3 days into the relationship, while the immature one would try to adopt my personality and adjusting to my tendencies and likings to the point it'll stunt their growth. Unhealthy either way.




Lots of people want to strangle ENTJs after 3 days. Perhaps an INFJ would come here and post about his experience with an ENTJ girl that lacked self awareness. 

The second thing you mentioned is a trait of a personality type, but not MBTI specific. That's something that unaware enneagram type 6s, most often the 6w7s, will do. 6w7s can be many different MBTI types, including INFJ. 

Both of those things can be laid at the feet of immaturity, or lack of self-awareness on either side. I don't see your experiences as anything that would be limited to any one type, or any one type combination.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

> Lots of people want to strangle ENTJs after 3 days.


... You have a point. 



> The second thing you mentioned is a trait of a personality type, but not MBTI specific. That's something that unaware enneagram type 6s, most often the 6w7s, will do. 6w7s can be many different MBTI types, including INFJ.


It's possible. I don't think they have taken any enneagram tests, so I can't confirm. That's the limit of my interaction so far with INFJs though, haven't tried dating any of them.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Vanitas said:


> haven't tried dating any of them.



No worries... If you ever get around to it, you'll have to come back and give us some insight as to how ENTJ and INFJ match up. Perhaps ask them to take some more tests to validate your findings.


----------



## saslou (Sep 14, 2009)

*Sigh*

I don't want to date a particular type. In order for me to grow as an individual and learn from the other person, i don't really care what type he is. All i am interested in is -

Is he an healthy individual.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

saslou said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I don't want to date a particular type. In order for me to grow as an individual and learn from the other person, i don't really care what type he is. All i am interested in is -
> 
> Is he an healthy individual.


Do you think understanding personalities can aid you in spotting health?


----------



## TransparentMe (Feb 26, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> Transparent Me, you are correct:
> 
> OF COURSE there's hope!
> 
> ...


----------
If you're INFJ surrounded for whatever reasons by mostly people who don't "get" you, then it's something you ARE that's keeping you from finding the right person. We tell our daughter to bait for the fish she's trying to catch, and that sort of applies here. If you're hoping for a bass and fishing in a sea full of barracuda, you're going to be disappointed and pretty much mauled in the process. That doesn't say anything about you except you need to find a better pond to fish in!roud:

But fishing ground aside, I sure wouldn't take these four letters as a cage, INFJ Female. I bet if I'd taken this test 20 years ago, I'd not have had the "moderated" qualifier in front of each and every letter that I do now. 

These four letters explain my natural _tendencies_. They don't HAVE to describe my choices and behaviors. Tendencies be darned. (I will always _rather_ a bowl of strawberry ice cream with chocolate syrup at every meal, but I do eat more salads than ice cream to better meet my goal of being healthier and trimmer, you know?!:happy

As I matured and realized how unhappy I was (also with depression/anxiety issues), I had to decide what I thought I wanted. Then over time I have diligently taken stock of what seems to more or less get me what I want and what doesn't. If it doesn't work, I make adjustments, and try again. I STILL DO, and I guarantee I'm lots older than you. Journals are excellent for this, because they make me spell it out. It also makes it harder for me to lie to myself or blame others. And then it's there for me to look back on if I need to.

Recent example: my husband has decided he wants more friends and couple friends and to do more things so that when the kids leave home soon we're not bereft.

What he wants: friends and a social life
What I want: my husband to be happy
What my tendency does: curls up and whimpers, since people usually wear me out! 
What I choose as my behavior: I will accept invitations regularly. I always have to give myself pep talks all day before hand, but I go. And I make mental lists of how to draw others into doing most of the talking. When it's over, I only allow myself to say nice things to say about it to myself or him. And the next time is maybe a wee bit easier.


There's nothing _wrong_ with who you are or your tendencies. The catch is to not let your tendencies dictate your choices to the point that you're miserable.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Vanitas said:


> I'm familiar with three INFJs of varying maturity.. so far it's hard to see myself in a relationship with their type of people.
> The mature one would want to strangle me 3 days into the relationship, while the immature one would try to adopt my personality and adjusting to my tendencies and likings to the point it'll stunt their growth. Unhealthy either way.


Wow...super perceptive. So how do I not do either of these two things? I've felt both of what you are talking about, but with different people. I don't like either of those ways of behaving.


----------



## Rouge (Sep 6, 2009)

My big bro (10 years older) is an ENTJ. I also dated another ENTJ briefly. Both men were highly successful and wanted to provide well for me materially. But my relationship with them was more like a parent-child than an adult-adult one. I like ENTJs but I can't see myself in a romantic relationship with one.


----------



## saslou (Sep 14, 2009)

Grim said:


> Do you think understanding personalities can aid you in spotting health?


When starting a relationship, i suppose it can be seen as a false truth. You are too busy absorbed in that honeymoon period (altered perception) so i think personality traits can be somewhat warped in the beginning especially if in shadow form.

As the relationship progresses i believe it would be beneficial to both parties to have a basic understanding of the type each is, however if one has not typed himself accurately then instantly the discrepancy is visible .. Is the person then classed as unhealthy as they are not following a certain trend accustomed to their type?

Also what if someone is balanced on a few letters .. we only have discriptions for 16 types which in my opinion is far to small .. There should at least be sub-sections to the types. Not everyone can be pigeon holed although it would be far easier if everyone was. Lol. I know this is where cognitive functions come into play but again .. Discrepancies can be made.

I think MBTI is somewhat like devil's advocate .. Sometimes it works in your favour, sometimes it causes more distress then it is worth. 

I just think with each relationship as long as the maturity, open mindedness and communication is flowing then all parties can learn, grow and progress even if they are not soul mates, flame mates and it is going to end after only a few months/years. 

There are always lessons to be learned.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know If I asked this already here, INFJ and ENFJ how are they related?


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^Try reading the descriptions available online, or get a copy of David Kiersey's (possible spelling error in the last name) Please Understand Me II.

Here's my guide for which types go with which:

ESFP: ISTJ
ESTP: ISFJ
ESFJ: ISFP
ESTJ: ISTP
ENFP: INTP/INTJ (INTP prefered)
ENFJ: INTP
ENTP: INFJ
ENTJ: INFP.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

saslou said:


> When starting a relationship, i suppose it can be seen as a false truth. You are too busy absorbed in that honeymoon period (altered perception) so i think personality traits can be somewhat warped in the beginning especially if in shadow form.
> 
> As the relationship progresses i believe it would be beneficial to both parties to have a basic understanding of the type each is, however if one has not typed himself accurately then instantly the discrepancy is visible .. Is the person then classed as unhealthy as they are not following a certain trend accustomed to their type?
> 
> ...


Do you think the fault is with the material, or with those who are misusing it... in their quest to find the grail?


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

The INTJ, INFP, and INTP are really very similiar. You would do nicely with any of those, also an ENFP.

I'm an INTJ, and I think that my best matches would be ENTP, INTJ, or ENFP


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm an ISTJ and I have dated a couple xnfps. I attracted xNFJ's, and of course xNFP. But I really get along with xNTJ's immensely, so I'd probably work out with one of those fairly well romantically?

Love is a complicated game, and I am currently single... and not sticking my head out in the filed to get smashed. Oops I meant heart.


----------



## saslou (Sep 14, 2009)

Grim said:


> Do you think the fault is with the material, or with those who are misusing it... in their quest to find the grail?


The system is not perfect, afterall it is only a theory. People will forever misuse it especially if in shadow form/going through a period of transition/some personal trauma. People like to perceive certain aspects of their personality in a light that is not necessarily true. Everyone has a dark side, those who can admit it yet be aware it's potential damage are the most enlightened, i would say anyway.

Maybe my thinking is just too logical/objective though .. What do i know??? Lol


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

saslou said:


> The system is not perfect, afterall it is only a theory. People will forever misuse it especially if in shadow form/going through a period of transition/some personal trauma. People like to perceive certain aspects of their personality in a light that is not necessarily true. Everyone has a dark side, those who can admit it yet be aware it's potential damage are the most enlightened, i would say anyway.
> 
> Maybe my thinking is just too logical/objective though .. What do i know??? Lol


I think you're right on the mark. I would say most people do not have a firm enough grasp of themselves and the flaws in the theory to use it to any good effect. I think that if a person does have a good grasp on it, it can be quite helpful.

Personally I think there is a step even before admitting you have a dark side. It's being aware of it.

I think one of the reasons you see so little mention of self-awareness is because so few people have it, so it's not something that comes to mind often. I think where humans as a species are concerned there's tons of people old enough to vote and buy alcohol... but very few adults.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Grim said:


> I think you're right on the mark. I would say most people do not have a firm enough grasp of themselves and the flaws in the theory to use it to any good effect. I think that if a person does have a good grasp on it, it can be quite helpful.
> 
> Personally I think there is a step even before admitting you have a dark side. It's being aware of it.
> 
> I think one of the reasons you see so little mention of self-awareness is because so few people have it, so it's not something that comes to mind often. I think where humans as a species are concerned there's tons of people old enough to vote and buy alcohol... but very few adults.


That is the current state of the world. But what will encourage people to be more self-aware, or take steps towards that? Can this be changed. If it can how would someone help...Now this would help me greatly. This is actually what I need to know.


----------



## saslou (Sep 14, 2009)

Grim said:


> I think one of the reasons you see so little mention of self-awareness is because so few people have it, so it's not something that comes to mind often. I think where humans as a species are concerned there's tons of people old enough to vote and buy alcohol... but very few adults.


A lovely quote i recently read .. If i were you i wouldn't start from here.

And this can be the problem with self awareness, We need to find awareness to be able to find awareness .. Happy hunting :crazy:


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^Try reading the descriptions available online, or get a copy of David Kiersey's (possible spelling error in the last name) Please Understand Me II.


The Kiersey pairings, are they more 'compatible with' or 'being attracted to'? Because I think there's little point being compatible with someone you're not attracted to.


----------



## madsmarr (Mar 1, 2010)

I never knew that INFPs were such good matches for an INFJ. As an INFJ I have never been with and INFP the fact that none of those relationships were successful should of been my first sign.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I personallly think that I-I relationships are incredibly draining, with each partner having to force themselves to connect with the other. That is what I usually gave pairings with opposing E-I. S/N is a huge factor because of the communication and mental abilities of each person. The intuitive is going to be thinking about a poem and the sensor won't even be able to comprehend what they're talking about. The T/F is not a major issue, so long as neither of them is an extreme T or an extreme F. An extreme T would constantly be a heartless manipulator while the extreme F would be a nonsensical nightmare. J/P is not an issue, so long as both partners are moderate. An overstrong J is going to be more of a slavedriver than a lover and an overstrong P is more of a fair weather friend than a dependable companion.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm an INFJ in a great long-term relationship with an INTP. We can spend long hours together ruminating and doing things, which rules; extroverts drain me. Sharing intuition is also helpful - he doesn't find me too bizarre as S types often do, and in fact likes it that we can discuss theories and other imaginative pursuits at any odd hour.

The T helps balance my sensitive F, and the P helps remove all that Judging tension. When I'm really upset, he can calm me down much better than my ENFJ and INTJ parents or my two best INFJ friends can.


----------



## gunner123 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm an INTJ married to and ESTJ. Not recommened!


----------



## Humilis Curator (Feb 26, 2010)

What about an INFJ male? I find myself drawn to ENFJ/ENFP females.

I think an I-I relationship could work but the two people would have to be talkative and somewhat different to prevent boredom. Also in questions like this I feel maturity and how much a person is developed into their type plays a huge roll.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

jlc1088 said:


> Also in questions like this I feel maturity and how much a person is developed into their type plays a huge roll.


I have had a huge roll for breakfast, it's going to take me all day to digest it

my best friend who is a girl is an ISFJ and she always listens to me and appreciates me

I can't reallly tell you about girls I've had relationships with, because they're a bit of a mess...


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

cbelle said:


> I read somewhere that you should switch the two outside letters of your personality.
> 
> So me (ENFP) would switch the E to I and the P to J and get an INFJ. And INFJs are attracted to me like moths to a flame (I hate to call them moths, but you know what I mean.) I like INFJs too, a lot.
> 
> ...


Grrrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kept81213 (Dec 7, 2009)

You know its funny. I think typically people hear the saying that having what you want is nice, but having what you need is even better, and ignore it. I read Keirsey's book at was very skeptical at first but now I completely believe in his theory. 

I always tend to date people/becomes friends with people who are "safe". Not necessarily a bad thing since I am an ESTJ, they just are typically TJ's who love order and dont deal with feelings as much. I had friends who were also FJ's, but always found myself getting a little annoyed with them. This makes sense on a certain level because why would you date/have a friendship with someone who you dont have as much in common with. Typically I tended to date ENFJ's or INTJ's. But never found myself having a strong connection with them. Yes, we work well, in fact I have best girlfriends who are also those types and they make great friends, but I just never have that deep connection with them. There are things I just cant talk to them about. The funny thing is that before I even learned about this personality stuff I became friends by accident with an ISFP guy. All I can say is that we drove each other crazy, but I have never had a better relationship with anyone else. Almost everything about him is opposite me, but I think thats what makes our relationship so strong: we compliment each other. 

Then of course I found out about this and made him take the test, and strangely enough Keirsey's book claimed us to be best matches, which I was astounded by. I mean how can you define a relationship based on a theory? But I've noticed that there are things I absolutely need to grow as a person and to feel totally safe. I already had friends who are I's, I just naturally am drawn to them, but I've begun to realize that I feel safer around F's. You guys are just so compassionate and warm hearted, you really make people want to open up to you. My mom is an ENFP and my sister is an INFP, and both of them always make me feel so safe to be myself around. 

The thing with my ISFP friend is that he challenges me everyday, and teaches me things about compassion, and how to listen better, and to overall just be nicer and less judging of people. I am a completely different person because of the things I learned from him. 

Looking over this stuff too I started to notice patterns in my family. Like those who were still in love after 20 + years and really really respected each other just happen to be almost each others best fits. My aunt is an INFJ married to an ENTP. MY uncle is an ESTJ married to an ESFP, my dad is an ESTP and after he divorced my mom he married an ISFJ. 

My mom (ENFP) was completely skeptical of this theory as well until she reunited with her friend that she's known since kindergarten, (an INTJ) and now they're happily married and just adore each other. My mom always told me that before she thought he was kind of boring and too smart so she picked other EP's, and ended up with my dad (BIG MISTAKE). What she doesnt realize is that she was ignoring those that she had the least in common with, and in turn missed something really really special. 

Obviously any two personalities can be together if they're willing to take the time to understand one another and respect that we each have our differences and that's what makes us who we are. But I think typically opposites (especially I's and T's) are attracted to each other, but then if we're too opposite we run to something else safer. I think the key is willing to try something new and you may find something you never expected that changes you. My ISFP best friend and I were from completely different worlds and somehow became friends. He's really the one I've been friends with the longest too, and am the closest with. You should never settle for something less than what you deserve. Plus, best friends usually make the best relationships, why wouldnt you want your best friend to be the one you're the most intimate with?

I'll also say that my other best friend is a guy ISTP and I get along with him extremely well too. He teaches me a lot of things and challenges me too.


----------



## autumn potential (Mar 7, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^Try reading the descriptions available online, or get a copy of David Kiersey's (possible spelling error in the last name) Please Understand Me II.
> 
> Here's my guide for which types go with which:
> 
> ...



Hmmmm Idk any other recommendations for ENTp's? Or any stories about successful ENTp relationships?


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

autumn potential said:


> Hmmmm Idk any other recommendations for ENTp's? Or any stories about successful ENTp relationships?


If you're flexible enough, anyone can be comfortable in a relationship with any type. I find that this is especially true of ENTPs in general. My ENTP father, for example, is quite mutually happy with my ESTJ mother, despite their types being among the most supposedly incompatible.

All of the ENTPs I know have varying tastes. I, for one, like INTJs. I have an ENTP friend who likes ISFJs. I have another ENTP friend who just likes Asians...:mellow:

In theory, we go "best" with INFJs, but I dated one for a long time and we were totally incompatible. The love was intense for a while, yeah, but the deeply-rooted incompatibility killed it - whether or not our split was type-related is unimportant. The moral of the story? It's all about what you want. Don't just look at what types you're "supposed to be with." Even though such theories often have a good point, they can just as easily be completely wrong.


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm new at this. A newbie here. I find these personality types to be interesting and maybe a new way to look at dating. So, let's see where it goes!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I find ENFJs pretty irresistible. The type represents my ideal in a guy.


----------



## silence (Nov 11, 2008)

mbti doesn't tell you anything about your values. it's hard enough trying to find people who agree with you on issues without bringing a theory in that isn't even proven. add to that that you're usually guessing people's types, and it becomes even more a guess


----------

